# What do I have??



## fshguydan (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought a box at an auction and when I got home it was full of bullets in bandoliers marked with W T 35 and another marked with
T W some scattered numbers and some more L C with scattered numbers. The later 2 had no bullets just a plugged red end. 

I suspect they are military of some kind can anyone help out here? Thanks


----------



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, your description sounds like bandoleers of U.S. military 30.06 from the Twin Cities (Minnesota) and Lake City (Missouri) ammunition plants, including blanks. The Twin Cities will be identified by TW, and the Lake City by LC, headstamps. The digits are for the year of production, which for both plants will begin in the early 40's. A single digit year, 4 or 5, will equate to the years 44 and 55, respectively. Until the early 1950's, the arsenal ammo had corrosive primers. My DEN/Denver, TW/Twin Cities, and LC/Lake City WW2-era ammo still works fine but afterwards I have to clean my 03 just like dad (Marine Third Raider Battalion) taught me to, with hot sudsy water.


----------

